# Model Traction Engine using Wilesco D-52 & boiler



## johnhelmer (Jun 14, 2012)

sorry I must be dense but I can't get the pictures to show.


Edit: Fixed links for you. Don


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 14, 2012)

John, try pasting the  link instead, that should work. Its the last link listed under each picture.

Bill


----------



## johnhelmer (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks, Don, for fixing the links and Bill for your suggestion.


----------



## IronHorse (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice. I like it. I have got to build one of these some day.


IronHorse


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 14, 2012)

That looks great
Brock


----------



## dsquire (Jun 14, 2012)

johnhelmer  said:
			
		

> thanks, Don, for fixing the links and Bill for your suggestion.



Thanks John and thanks for posting those pictures of a very nicely built engine. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------

